# Toshiba Frequenzumrichter



## Volkmer (26 September 2006)

Hallo!
In der Schule haben wir 2 alte Frequenzumrichter von Toshiba, die noch immer ihrer Erstinbetriebnahme entgegensehen.
Leider sind die Handbücher nicht mehr auffindbar.
Bezeichnung des Frequenzumrichters:

Toshiba
Transistor Inverter TOSVERT VF-SX
VFSX-2007B1Y-C1
200-240V 50/60Hz
0,75KW

Wer hat vielleicht noch ein altes Handbuch?
Im Internet bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß
Volkmer


----------



## georg28 (27 September 2006)

Frag mal bei der Firma Esco Antriebstechnik nach
esco *- Eugen Schmidt und Co
*Getriebe und Antriebselemente GmbH
Biberweg 10
D-53842 Troisdorf 
Tel.:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





02241 / 4807-0
Fax.:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




02241 / 4807-10 
www.esco-antriebstechnik.de
besonders zu empfehlen Herr Geppard
Die sind Distibutator der Toshiba Produkte in Deutschland


----------

